# Best driver cleaner



## Bow (Dec 20, 2008)

I need a Driver Cleaner for for my vista rig.  What is the best one to get that does not break the bank.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2008)

I found driversweeper to work very well with my last pull of Nvidia drivers. This was all due to normal methods still leading to corrupt display drivers. One run of DS and a fresh install of the latest drivers, no more issues!


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 20, 2008)

I recommend Driver Sweeper as well

BTW, it's free!


----------



## J-Man (Dec 20, 2008)

I use driver sweeper.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Dec 20, 2008)

started using Driver Sweeper and it's the best that i have used.


----------



## Bow (Dec 20, 2008)

ok so I am a dumbass how do I restart in safe mode....never had to do it before.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 20, 2008)

I think you have to press a key when you reboot your PC. Instead of pressing DEL to enter BIOS, you press another key instead. Try F8.


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 20, 2008)

Bow said:


> ok so I am a dumbass how do I restart in safe mode....never had to do it before.



Hit F8 when booting, and choose safe mode


----------



## intel igent (Dec 20, 2008)

i've alway's used driver cleaner! lol

there is also one called "crap cleaner" IIRC


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 20, 2008)

+1 to all both, driver sweeper and safe mode


----------



## ASRockIQ (Dec 20, 2008)

intel igent said:


> i've alway's used driver cleaner! lol
> 
> there is also one called "crap cleaner" IIRC


Ccleaner is just a easier way around Add/Programs


----------

